

A tale of two apps by the same name in Mac App Store - mvip
http://wireload.net/2011/05/a-strange-tale-of-the-mac-app-store-and-two-quiets/

======
saurik
The idea that someone would be bothered because someone else called their app
"Quiet" really bothers me: if you want a name that you own, you need to come
up with something reasonably unique (I mean, even "App Store" passes this test
in ways that "Quiet" fundamentally doesn't) and then start asserting trademark
rights on it.

~~~
eekfuh
I agree. Using a common dictionary word as the name of your app is going to
have this problem. Look at the mobile App Store and you'll see many apps with
the same name (with different punctuation at the end).

These guys didn't stumble upon to something new, it's been there since the
early days of the iOS App Store.

